

The chart Tim Cook doesn’t want you to see - weu
http://qz.com/122921/the-chart-tim-cook-doesnt-want-you-to-see/

======
PeterisP
Come on - "Christmas quarter" is yet to come, so of course "last 3 quarters"
have declined... For pretty much any consumer goods company the current
quarter will have less sale than last year's Q4 and that's perfectly good, not
a sign of decline.

------
nanomage
sigh. good riddance apple, and your awesome new geofencing patent.

[http://goo.gl/AzwazX](http://goo.gl/AzwazX)

Make the world better or GTFO.

